# 01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded = problem



## [email protected]@ (Aug 16, 2005)

...please Help Me....

Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 A HW: 8P0 820 043 A
Component: KlimavollautomatH11 0130
2 Faults Found:
01855 - Temperature Sensor for Heated Seat; Left Front (G344)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 170
Mileage: 59418 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.01.18
Time: 19:32:22
Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 24.5°C
01856 - Temperature Sensor for Heated Seat; Right Front (G345)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 170
Mileage: 59418 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.01.18
Time: 19:32:22
Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 24.5°C
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
3 Faults Found:
02071 - Local Databus
004 - No Signal/Communication
00216 - Signal EC-mirror Fade Out
009 - Open or Short to Ground
02104 - Light Detection Sensor (G399)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 B HW: 1K0 907 951
Component: Gateway H08 0090
Coding: 3D0F0B0A073100
Shop #: WSC 02260
1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 80
Mileage: 59418 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.01.18
Time: 19:32:22
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 HW: 8P0 035 192
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H50 0650
Coding: 0205111
Shop #: WSC 06435
1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 80
Mileage: 59418 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.01.18
Time: 19:32:22
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 8P0 959 433 B
Component: KSG H02 0040
Coding: 008800186D288405488AC67300
Shop #: WSC 02260
Component: Sounder No Answer
Component: NGS No Answer
Component: IRUE No Answer
1 Fault Found:
01403 - Glass-Break Sensors; Rear
011 - Open Circuit
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 HW: 8P0 035 192
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H50 0650
Coding: 0205111
Shop #: WSC 06435
1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 80
Mileage: 59418 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.01.18
Time: 19:32:22


_Modified by [email protected]@ at 4:00 AM 1-19-2008_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded = problem ([email protected]@)*

Please post a COMPLETE auto-scan, including the Gateway installation list at the top, not just those modules which have fault. 
-Uwe-


----------



## [email protected]@ (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: 01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded = problem (Uwe)*

VAG-COM
Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
Version: Release 607.2-UD
http://www.Ross-Tech.com
Dealer/Shop Name:
Workshop Code: 000 00000
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday,19,January,2008
Mileage: 91469 Repair Order: [email protected]@
Chassis Type: 8P - Audi A3
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 18 19 22 25 36 37 42 44 46 47 52
55 56 57 62 69 72 76 77 7D
VIN Number: WAUZZZ8P34A099087
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 G HW: 028 101 136 4
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 5705
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 02260
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Part No: 1K0 907 379 D
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102
Coding: 0055942
Shop #: WSC 06435
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------Address 08: Auto HVAC
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 A HW: 8P0 820 043 A
Component: KlimavollautomatH11 0130
2 Faults Found:
01855 - Temperature Sensor for Heated Seat; Left Front (G344)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 170
Mileage: 59418 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.01.18
Time: 19:32:22
Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 24.5°C
01856 - Temperature Sensor for Heated Seat; Right Front (G345)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 170
Mileage: 59418 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.01.18
Time: 19:32:22
Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 24.5°C
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
3 Faults Found:
02071 - Local Databus
004 - No Signal/Communication
00216 - Signal EC-mirror Fade Out
009 - Open or Short to Ground
02104 - Light Detection Sensor (G399)
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Address 15: Airbags
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 D HW: 8P0 959 655 D
Component: Airbag 8.4ED H00 0140
Coding: 0010602
Shop #: WSC 02260
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 HW: 8P0 953 549
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H11 0020
Coding: 0000042
Shop #: WSC 02260
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Part No SW: 8P0 920 930 FX HW: 8P0 920 930 FX
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H25 0160
Coding: 0004003
Shop #: WSC 02260
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 B HW: 1K0 907 951
Component: Gateway H08 0090
Coding: 3D0F0B0A073100
Shop #: WSC 02260
1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 80
Mileage: 59418 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.01.18
Time: 19:32:22
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer
Part No SW: 8P0 920 930 FX HW: 8P0 920 930 FX
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H25 0160
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation
Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 HW: 8P0 035 192
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H50 0650
Coding: 0205111
Shop #: WSC 06435
1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 80
Mileage: 59418 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.01.18
Time: 19:32:22
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Part No: 8P0 959 801 A
Component: Tuersteuerger. H10 0010
Coding: 0000048
Shop #: WSC 06435
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist
Part No: 1K1 909 144 E
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.10 1202
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No: 8P0 959 433 B
Component: KSG H02 0040
Coding: 008800186D288405488AC67300
Shop #: WSC 02260
Component: Sounder No Answer
Component: NGS No Answer
Component: IRUE No Answer
1 Fault Found:
01403 - Glass-Break Sensors; Rear
011 - Open Circuit
Address 47: Sound System
Part No SW: 8P3 035 382 HW: 8P3 035 382
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH23 0100
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Part No: 8P0 959 802 A
Component: Tuersteuerger. H10 0010
Coding: 0000048
Shop #: WSC 06435
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Part No SW: 8P0 035 192 HW: 8P0 035 192
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H50 0650
Coding: 0205111
Shop #: WSC 06435
1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 80
Mileage: 59418 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2008.01.18
Time: 19:32:22
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 C HW: 1K0 963 235 C
Component: PTC-Element 0404
1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533)
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded = problem ([email protected]@)*

Sadly you didn't include the gateway installation list Uwe requested, this is most likely due to you not using a current version of VAG-COM. So before your next step you download and install the latest version from our website...
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
...and run the Auto-Scan again so we get the information which had been requested originally.
Regarding your actual problem you want to check this page...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01044
...and check the coding of the modules in question. The gateway coding most likely misses the navigation system, you can use the long coding helper to fix that. The RNS-E doesn't seem to be coded at all, use the following page to put a proper coding together.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...-E%29


----------

